# sage grouse pics from wyo.



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

i figured some here might enjoy seeing some sage grouse pics from a state with thousands of them. we do at least have good hunting for these.


----------



## Radar21 (Jun 20, 2008)

I am chasing lopes in the Devils Tower area in a week. Any birds in that area????


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

loads of sharptails, but completely unsure about sage hens. the area is not known for them. central and southwestern wyo is the region with the big numbers. season ends sept. 30th too. already closed for the devil's tower area.  there is next year though...


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I went through about a half dozen arrows shooting them when I was elk hunting... However I had a limit of fresh grouse almost every night! They are damn good!


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

elk hunting? desert tag? most elk hunters ruin their arrows shooting at our blue grouse up a little higher in the mountains. the rocky terrain is real murder on the broadheads!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I wish I had a desert tag! 

Sorry I didn't read your post well. Yes we were shooting blue/ spruce grouse. I have no idea how they taste so good eating the crap they were..... or maybe I was just that hungry after walking miles and miles! :lol:


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

blue grouse are absolutely delicious. sage grouse can be, but it depends on how you care for them. unlike other game birds, sage hens have digestive acid in their stomach to break down food and do not depend on the crop to do that job. as a result, that sage/ acid brine will ruin the flavor of the meat fast. clean them as soon as you get to the truck. if you wait, you will have lousy birds.


----------

